# Where Do You Get Your Ammo?



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

Anybody noticed the price of ammo as of recent? Jeez! My gun store wanted $24.75 for a box on 50 no name .380 target loads!

Where do you guys usually buy it? Do you just "bite the bullet" (pun intended) and pay those exorbitant gun store prices, or do you buy it in bulk at a discount? Is there such a thing as a good internet source where the shipping won't beat you up too bad?

Thanks!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

WalMart has the best prices but they don't keep .380 on the shelf for long.

I have started rolling my own.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It's expensive everywhere.

I usually buy mine at Academy Sport & Outdoor.

Chain sporting goods store.

But they run out all the time.

:smt1099


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i buy mine anually at the gun show. 1000 rounds of .40 is $159


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Walmart, Academy, and Ammunitiontogo.com









------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

does anyone know where the military get's their ammo from, and whether such manufacturers sell civilian side?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Gunners_Mate said:


> does anyone know where the military get's their ammo from, and whether such manufacturers sell civilian side?


Olin Corp. (Winchester) runs Lake City Army Ammunition Plant. Winchester also started making frangible rounds last year for the Navy, from 2 of their own plants.

Alliant Technologies (ATK) also makes some. Their commercial brands are Speer and Federal Premium.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

My local WalMart just got a shipment in last week. WWB .45acp, $34 for 100. I snag up all 8 boxes they had. They always have plenty of 9mm and 40s&w but seem to run out of the .45acp and .380 very quick. The WWB is what I use for the range. Sportsman Guide just received a shipment of Hornady XTP, 20 rounds for $15. I also picked 5 boxes of that. It's my HD loaded rounds.. I think I have stock piled about 1,000 rounds, that should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Walmart. I snagged 400 rds of .380 a week ago. It's really a crap shoot. Funny thing is the further I go from Ft. Bragg, the more ammo is available. When I asked the counter guy he told me the lgs and pawn shops are in there daily! My local range lgs is very high priced on just about everything. They get my range biz only.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wal Mart or Georgia Arms


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

This "Canned Heat" from Georgia Arms, is it reliable stuff? I might have to pick some up in 9mm and just want to make sure I'm getting something reliable, accurate, and safe before I order ammo online.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> This "Canned Heat" from Georgia Arms, is it reliable stuff? I might have to pick some up in 9mm and just want to make sure I'm getting something reliable, accurate, and safe before I order ammo online.


I've only shot a few hundred rounds with it, but so far, I've got no complaints. I'll order again from them.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Academy or gun shows.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have put 400 rounds of Georgia Arms through three different guns. Seems to work fine - hope it does since I picked up 1500 rounds from them this past fall.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I hit up my local Wal-Mart two or three times a week looking for ammo and when I find what i'm looking for I snag up all I can afford. Even if I think I have enough of one caliber or the other I still buy it up because it is so spotty around here for ammo.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I been buying from www.aimsurplus.com


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wal mart
the other day they were out of 9 and 40 and 22 cci mini mag
they did have some .45acp and i almost bought some just because it was available


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

hideit said:


> wal mart
> the other day they were out of 9 and 40 and 22 cci mini mag
> they did have some .45acp and i almost bought some just because it was available


Thats funny. The Walmart by me had everything but .45acp. Well, they didn't have any 22 cci mini mag either. They had plenty of stock of everything else though.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've bought from:

Wal Mart
Aim Surplus
Midway USA
Widener's
Ammunition To Go
Civilian Marksmanship Program store
Hill's Inc. (Raleigh store)
various local ranges


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I always buy from my local gun shop. While he doesn't always have the lowest prices, he ALWAYS has what I want, regardless of caliber. He usually throws in a freebie or has some goody at a special price. Also he stocks powder and primer and sells in quantities I like. And did I mention that because I support him with my ammo purchases he alerts me when a gun I'm looking for is available, and if I buy a new gun, he always gives a discount. Also he only charges $5 for a transfer because he knows I'll buy ammo when the gun arrives.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Excellent post. I buy from my LGS also or reload my own with componnents from the LGS. Why because I like having a gun store close by. I have bought ammo at walmart but I will never ever go to Walmart specifically for ammo. They normally only have 2 brands very short suplly , no defense rounds and are an anti gun company. 

I understand the wanting to save a couple bucks especially over time if you shoot as many bullets every year as I do you have to try to save. So I save brass. I buy powder primers and bullets.

There are guys at my range who say no ammo in town. They only look ay Walmart. I tell them LGS has thousands of rounds on the shelf. They say 3 bucks more then Walmart. They wait, they don't shoot. I don't get it.

RCG


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023 I buy from Cabela's, Sportsmans Guide and some local places, but I'm reading a couple of the posts for Georgia Arms, so I checked it out. They appear to have some nice prices, is that canned heat stuff any good? Also good deals on 100 packs. Thanks I'm going to try them out.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have now gone through 500rds of Georgia Arms stuff and have zero problems. Guns used include Sig Pro 2022, Kahr MK9, Springfield EMP9. They eat the stuff and ask for more.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I usually see what I can pick up at Walmart if I'm not making a bulk buy. Try ammoengine.com. This sight lists what is available at dozens of internet suppliers. You just select the caliber you're looking for and it displays the info with links to the supplier's site.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

My primary gun is a .380 and it's too much trouble to try to chase after the occasional box of ammo at Wal-mart locally.

I buy online at Gander Mountain, Cabela's, Ammunition to Go, or Sportsman's Guide. The last Winchester USA 95 gr fmj that I got from Gander Mountain was 29.99 for a box of 50 but the shipping was free. That's a lot more than I like to pay but if you want quality ammo that won't misfire, fail to eject, or dirty and foul up the gun, you do what you have to do. 

Maybe one day supply will keep up with demand and prices will be more reasonable. It doesn't look like it will be anytime soon though.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Academy Sport and Outdoor for me.

A sporting goods chain.

:smt1099


----------



## jayme73 (May 11, 2010)

walmart is by far the cheapest but you have to be there at the right time. I've also purchased from ammoexpo.com, ammoman.com, and luckygunner.com


----------

